# Desert Face - please help!



## Wattage (May 15, 2006)

I have a skin issue and I need some help!!

I am 24 and have bad skin - I have done Accutane 2 times and had many topical treatments that burned the heck out of my skin. My skin is fairly clear now but it needs 2 things:

1. Intense moisturization
2. Anti-aging/age diminishing 

I want a cream that can do both. I have some pretty bad wrinkles under my eyes too. I have read tons of reviews here, at MUA, etc. but I am not sure. I would like to hear firsthand if there is someone out there who might know of something that worked for them. What gives your skin that glow (moisturizures only please!)?

Thanks so much


----------



## Corvs Queen (May 15, 2006)

Have you tried Nivea product. They have worked wonders on my over sensitive skin. I like the moisturizer with SPF for sensitive skin. It great!


----------



## mspixieears (May 16, 2006)

The 2 Aesop moisturisers in primrose, and camelia (for really dry skin). My brother was on Roaccutane and even he likes this stuff, definitely calms his irritated skin down (very sensitive as well as having had acne in past).

I can vouch for the age diminishing bit. I don't always eat so well and this stuff saves me from looking all sapped of life, if you know what I mean. People do say my skin looks glowy and I owe it to that jar of primrose hydrating cream. I'll keep using it till it stops working.


----------



## asteffey (May 16, 2006)

neutrogena anti-aging/defense moisturizer with spf. AMAZING.


----------



## Wattage (May 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_The 2 Aesop moisturisers in primrose, and camelia (for really dry skin). My brother was on Roaccutane and even he likes this stuff, definitely calms his irritated skin down (very sensitive as well as having had acne in past).

I can vouch for the age diminishing bit. I don't always eat so well and this stuff saves me from looking all sapped of life, if you know what I mean. People do say my skin looks glowy and I owe it to that jar of primrose hydrating cream. I'll keep using it till it stops working._

 
I keep hearing about this Aesop stuff... I really should see if you can get it in Canada! Thanks Madame!


----------



## Wattage (May 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *asteffey* 
_neutrogena anti-aging/defense moisturizer with spf. AMAZING._

 
I like most of their stuff - I will def. check this one out! Thanks!


----------



## mspixieears (May 16, 2006)

Hi hon, I'm always raving about Aesop but it is seriously good stuff.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 16, 2006)

http://www.neutrogena.com/ProductsDetails_174.asp

I like this line. It has what you're looking for. It's gentle yet does it's job. I use the cleanser and scrub. I really really Love the scrub!!


----------



## Wattage (May 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_http://www.neutrogena.com/ProductsDetails_174.asp

I like this line. It has what you're looking for. It's gentle yet does it's job. I use the cleanser and scrub. I really really Love the scrub!!_

 
Wow this looks awesome!! Thanks so much Jen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am running out tomorrow afternoon to get some!!

It's as if they knew exactly what I wanted!


----------



## zwfan (May 25, 2006)

lancome hydra zen for dry skin--amazing


----------

